# Looking for a Volunteer



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello.

I'm in college working on a business degree. As one of our assignments we are to conduct an interview with an entrepreneur. So...my first thought was to come here and ask if anyone would like to volunteer. If so, I can email you the questions. If your business is online your web address will be cited in my paper. So, how about it?


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Sure, I'll help out. Had to do a similar exercise while I was in college, Sis


----------



## doxiemama (Oct 29, 2012)

I'd also be game. I owned my own small business for eight years and I've been doing direct sales from home for the last three years. If you haven't already gotten all the information you need, feel free to message me!


----------

